

Paid answer website..feeback wanted - whleung
http://www.ansmart.com

======
utnick
I like your design, but the logo is kind of weak.

As for the concept, I can see the appeal of going to the site to make money
from answering questions, but I don't think many people are going to pay to
have their questions answered.

Maybe you could just keep asking your own questions and if monthly ad revenue
> what you pay out for questions. You profit!

